# New to the forum



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey everyone,

A little about myself, been married 11 years and we dated 7 years prior to marriage. Have 3 kids. We are in a healthy marriage,really no problems. We are a liberal couple and have experiences that some couples may be shocked at.

To me the core of a marriage is trust, My spouse and I trust each other completely and neither one of us are jealous people. Matter of fact both of us are horrible flirts and my wife is hit on almost daily, she is a beautiful Red head that is 4'11" 105LBs and well developed. I am also a decent looking guy and have had women hit on me. While me and my wife share these experiences and laugh at them, I know it is not the norm for most couples, since we are comfortable in our own skins and not worried about the otherone leaving.

Why am I on this forum? just to chat and give some advice, maybe some different insite.

If there is anything you wish to ask me, feel free I am an open book. I do not see things as cut and dry and there is no Right and wrong on alot of things in marriage, but there is certainly compromise and understanding.

Anyway, thanks for allowing me to discuss stuff and hope everyone finds happiness.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

GAsoccerman ~ Welcome to the forums I look forward to another point of view and more great advise.

draconis


----------

